
The Strange Gaps in Hillary Clinton's Email Traffic - douche
http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2016/07/hillary-clinton-missing-emails-secretary-state-department-personal-server-investigation-fbi-214016
======
patrickg_zill
It's obvious what is going on. But like the elephant in the room, no one wants
to acknowledge it.

~~~
SixSigma
Just emails about golf and grandkids

------
droidist2
Something tells me if my business emails were subpoenaed I wouldn't get a
chance to sort through all of them and decide which ones I wanted to turn
over.

~~~
pcardh0
Maybe so, but if you made a donation to the Clinton Foundation, you wouldn't
be subpoenaed in the first place.

------
ZeroGravitas
I wish they'd mentioned the author works for Brietbart at the start rather
than the end.

~~~
joeblow9999
Because who you are is more important than what you say....

~~~
ZeroGravitas
See the tale of the boy who cried wolf for more on the importance of what you
say.

